# Web Camshaft Dealer



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

We just became a dealer for Web Performance camshafts! These are some of the best camshafts on the market today. We can get them for ATV's, Motorcycles, and automotive. Contact us for your performance camshaft needs!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hope you are able to get ahold of them better than regular customers, lol. They do make some top notch products!!!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

jaster said:


> Hope you are able to get ahold of them better than regular customers, lol. They do make some top notch products!!!



They must have gotten better. Even before we became a dealer I had contacted them about getting camshafts for builds we were doing and have never had an issue with getting through to them.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Its been about 3 years. I contacted them 4 times with only one response of we will get back to you, lol. I had cash and wanted my cam welded and ground. Went with a hotcam, never again, OEM replaced it and never looked back!


----------

